# The first video without Shade



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

Its getting easier for us, including Motley and Manny.


----------



## Drew (May 30, 2005)

Thanks Jan, I enjoyed that.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

Me too, love the cats leave me alone stance.


----------



## patp (Apr 30, 2007)

They bring such joy don't they? As you say, Shade is gone but not forgotten. Life changes and we learn to cope.


----------

